
So I wrote my own - billcurt
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22so+I+wrote+my+own%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults
======
Tomte
Please join me in flagging all those Github search submissions.

The first one was cool. The second, not so much. Numbers thirty through
ninety-three are basically spam.

~~~
marvy
flagging seems harsh. Just don't up-vote.

